# My computer fails to boot sometimes



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, like I said, my computer fails to boot sometimes. When it fails it stops at first boot screen(where it lists CPU speed etc.) and freezes. I have to restart it 7-8 times untill it boots. And when I'm lucky to get it to start up, in about 20 minutes or so it freezes completely, no respond whatsoever. So I'm asking for help in what problem might I be having!

My first suspicion was PSU because of reading i have in Everest application.
Here is a picture:









This 12V makes me worried...

By now I have tried reseating RAM, video card and all wires that go from power supply and all data cables. I've had no luck so far...

Please help!

EDIT: This voltage reading is way off, I realised it couldn't even run on this voltage so I did a screenshot with CPUID Hardware Monitor which says this:









So, if it isn't PSU, what might it be?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a PSU.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Check the Temps and Voltages in the Bios.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Gygabyte G31M S2C
Intel Pentium 5400 Dual Core 2.7 GHz
2 gb ddr2 ram
nVidia GeForce 9500gt 512mb ddr3
PSU peak at 400W

No changes made since I got it 2 years ago. Also no problems till now


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 400W PSU?
400W is not enough to properly power your hardware. We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU.


----------



## rubycox (Apr 2, 2011)

When Windows does not start normally is caused by you installing a program or device that has caused a dispute with one or more other programs.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

I see you didn't understand me. It doesn't even get to Windows. Of course when it does, it loads normally. But then it freezes completely after 20 mins or so.

My PSU is Frontier Technology KY-400ATX. It ran my computer for two years without any problems. I'll check the voltages on monday with a multi meter to make sure it is really PSU causing this.

Any other suggestions??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Consider yourself fortunate that PSU has lasted that long without doing any damage. 
Replace it with a minimum 550W good quality PSU.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I tested my PSU with multi meter according to a thread posted here and it doesn't seem to be a PSU. problem. So I'm asking for an advice what else might be the problem as I don't have another PSU to try with (of course I'm not buying new one untill I'm sure)

Please assist me on this


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Testing a PSU with a multimeter can tell you if it works but not how it reacts under a load.
A low quality PSU can/wil cause the problems you are experiencing and that is why I suggest you replace the PSU with one of adequate power and good quality.
Have you tried removing the dedicated GPU and use the Onboard Graphics? That will lower the power demand.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

I just tried removing it and it booted ok but it froze again! I just don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

you have just one chip of 2GB RAM..??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

always use the BIOS for voltage and temps. If you 12v was really 1.06 your pc wouldn't even start.

Second power supplies do not last forever especially low quality ones like yours. Even if it is not the root cause of your issue you should replace it before it causes any more problems for you.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes it's one chip of 2gb. OK I will buy a psu tomorrow and see what is it going to be. I'll write here what I get...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

grifo said:


> Yes it's one chip of 2gb. OK I will buy a psu tomorrow and see what is it going to be. I'll write here what I get...


please do not buy any old power supply. The psu is most important part of your computer. you should go for corsair,seasonic or xfx and get atleast 550w


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I managed to find an extra PSU and tried it but it's not up to it.

So now I thunk it might be the motherboard or RAM causing my problems but how do I know what exactly is it and if it's the mobo is it repairable or I have to get a new one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what did you do with this psu and why now do you think its the motherboard or ram?

You can test ram by downloading memtest 86 burn it to disc and with one stick of ram installed run memtest for several passes then you the other stick if you have one and test that for several passes.

Inspect the motherboard for blown capacitors and/or burn marks (motherboard very rarley go wrong. |nfact most components very rarely fail these days unless they have been exposed to static electricity or have been underpowered by a low quality power supply.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I've hooked up another PSU and nothing changed so I thought it could be only up to ram or mobo as I've tried disconnecting all non-essential peripherals. If not that, what might it be?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well that depends on what makes of power supplies you have used and what wattage they were. It also depends on wether you have checked for overheating. Like I asked earlier go into your bios to check voltages and temps because it is most accurate than some app like hardware monitor.


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Voltages according to bios and a multimeter are all ok. Grounding is also ok. CPU temp is around 35 degrees.

I'll try running memtest to see what I'll get


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU you are trying?


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

Some crappy old PSU for which I know it works. I hooked it up only with mobo and RAM just to eliminate PSU issue


----------



## xpert71 (Mar 9, 2011)

disconect your cmos battery from mobo and wait 2 min.put the battery at her place and start the computer .u will get a message about f1 time and date,and about load defaults.chose load defaults. if don`t start after this check the harddisk


----------



## grifo (Apr 1, 2011)

No luck again. I guess I'll take it to repair shop just to find out what the issue is. I'll let you know when I find out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

grifo said:


> Some crappy old PSU for which I know it works. I hooked it up only with mobo and RAM just to eliminate PSU issue


You have been advised several times about your PSU being the most likely source of your problem. 
Using only the Mobo & RAM doesn't prove that the PSU is good.
You need to borrow or purchase a good quality PSU with sufficient power for your hardware to test with.


----------

